# Winter coats in the US



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi y'all 

Our V is beginning to feel the cold and we were wondering if we should get her a coat to keep her warm. During last season, we picked up a fleece coat from Petsmart but she developed SEVERE allergies to it and we had to take her to the vet for a shot! Don't want the same to happen again this season so we're avoiding fleece as well as Petsmart. 

Any suggestions as to where we can get her a good quality coat from? 


Thanks! 
-S


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Lands End has a few different ones, and if you order by midnight tonight you get free shipping and 25% off


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Land's end worked for me! I'll bet it was the dye and not the fleece.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I got the Land's End on today and will be introducing it to Kobi tonight! Hopefully he likes it!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Shivangi--gotta say, even I developed a reaction to my fleece coat, and I am a highly non-allergic sort of person. But I concluded in my case it wasn't the fleece itself, it's the fact that detergent doesn't seem to rinse out of fleece very well, and the particular detergent I'd used must have had a fragrance that irritated me. I wash it in fragrance-free detergent now and all is well. Probably not relevant to your situation, though, unless you had laundered the fleece before the reaction developed.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! Will definitely check Land's End, although I think I would miss the 25% discount now that I am a day late! 

@Sarahaf - That's a very interesting observation about the detergent! But as far as I remember, I did not wash her coat before I put it on her. Also, I think we use the same detergent now that we did back then. And I've washed her blankets several times with no allergy issues to worry about. 

Linescreamer also points out that it could be the dye - which seems more likely to be the case. If indeed it is the dye, how do I decide which coat to pick so as to avoid her condition from aggravating again?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Wash rinse wash rinse ;D


----------



## Ladygumshoe (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi All~


My guy hates the rain and shivers terribly in the cold. This evening I was on the search for a functional winter jacket for our active guy and stumbled on this site. Thought I'd check the forums for feedback from others and thought I'd share.

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/30

I looked at the Lands End jacket but it does not have as much coverage as the Chilly Dogs jacket does. I also liked the head muff they sell!

~Wendye


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Happy New Year! The only thing I wondered about the chillydogs is whether it's actually too warm for average new england winter temps (the temp guide rates it for 14F and below, I think). Are people using it in higher winter temps like 25-35? And can anyone who has a chillydogs coat say which of the size medium lengths fit your dog? We need to measure her, but depending on the measurements, we may or may not be able to get our first choice of color


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We have two Chillydogs coats. The fleece coat and the great white north coat. We use the sweater for cool dry days and the great white north coat for the windy, wet, or just cold days and Darwin loves them. We got the M-22 for the great white coat and it is a little too big fit him at 10 months but it should fit him perfectly as he fills out. We got the M-22 sweater but it is too big and we are exchanging it for the M-20. I cannot recommend these coats enough! The only issue with the sweater is that it gets covered in snow like any fleece, but the great white coat works great in 30 inches of snow!

If you have any other questions let me know! I think Darwin's measurements are 20 inch back, 26 inch chest around, 8 inch chest width, and 14 inch neck. These are good for the M-22 great white coat and M-20 sweater. But we think he is still growing! 

Also email Julie the owner of Chillydogs. She helped us figure out the sizes!

Kene

As for temperature. If we can see our breath he likes to wear his great white coat above that we use the sweater.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

We too have a CD jacket for our V - and love it.

Whatever jacket you decide on ... just make sure it fits the dog properly. The guy we bought our CD jacket from was knowledgeable and patient in sizing Rio - and I really appreciated it.

G


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the sizing information. 

Shivangi, I don't think I ever got back to you about your dye question. I'd ask your vet. I don't know whether they skin test pets for allergies--but he/she might at least be able to tell you what the most likely culprits are, and whether it makes sense to pre-wash your garments or something just to be sure excess dye and coatings get washed off. In my case, I'm pretty sure the reaction I had to the detergent in my fleece was an irritant reaction and not a true allergic reaction. I was using a detergent I had used with my other clothes without a problem, but I don't think it rinsed out of the fleece, so it was just sitting on my skin irritating me. I have never before or since had a reaction to either a detergent or my fleece. Weird.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Love the Chilly Dog jacket. Going to get him a sweater soon.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

it's funny how any thread on winter coats quickly turns into a Chilly Dogs thread ... not surprising though ... in my opinion they make the best quality and and cut jackets for deep chested dogs. Nevertheless - here is my last comment on this thread as it relates to CD. We decided to get the head muff when we bought the winter coat ... and I'm glad we did. We fought with Rio to get it on him the first few times ... and our epic head muff battles quickly grinded to a halt when he realized how warm it kept his head and ears on those cold Canadian morning walks in the dark. Unfortunately this is the best pic I have with his head muff on .. will post a better one next time he has it on.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I see the problem. The chillydogs coat has reflective trim, so hard to get a clear pic with a flash!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I use a childrens ski gater and copper loves it. He did chew through his coat when left in the truck last week.


----------

